
DevOps for a Commodore 64 - taspeotis
https://operation8bit.wordpress.com/2018/10/29/devops-for-a-commodore-64/
======
gregmac
DevOps as in "Azure DevOps", the product formally known as TFS and/or VSTS,
not the practices/culture surrounding the movement.

Basically, this walks through building a CI pipeline that builds C64 code.
Which, don't get me wrong, is cool.

Not sure what I was expecting, I just really hate that Microsoft named their
product this way, for exactly this reason.

~~~
titanix2
Yeah the new name is really bad (as per usual with Microsoft). The previous
one, Visual Studio Online bring no confusion and when very explicit about what
it is. It's a bit saddening as the service is great.

~~~
efdee
Unless it's an online IDE, "Visual Studio Online" is probably just as bad a
name.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
Exactly, what was wrong with TFS or VSTS?

------
spc476
> The downside of this decision would mean that I would sacrifice having
> syntax highlighting for 6510 assembly language, and I would be stuck
> starting at black text on a white background. Not exactly consistent with
> the “right tool” statement I just made.

Perhaps this is a "get off my lawn" moment for me, but really? You can't deal
with a text editor sans syntax highlighting? _For 6510 assembly language?_
It's nothing more than four columns of

    
    
        label opcode operand comment
        label opcode operand comment
    

Kids today (now I have to adjust the onion in my belt).

~~~
pjmlp
I have used syntax highlighting since Turbo Pascal 1.5 for Windows 3.x/Turbo
Pascal 7.0 for MS-DOS.

So even around 30 years ago it was already a thing.

~~~
pmiller2
I think the point is that 6510 ASM is so simple one shouldn’t need syntax
highlighting, because there’s almost no syntax.

~~~
pjmlp
Well, I still find it conformable to be able to quickly distinguish between
comments, labels, mnemonics, macros, strings and numbers.

TASM with Turbo Vision based IDE, yay!

------
kstenerud
The contrast on the text is waaaaaaaay too low, making it very hard to read :(

~~~
karmakaze
I just stopped trying to read it. If we all do this lower readership will make
low contrast a top x thing to avoid.

------
ilaksh
The amazing thing about Microsoft is that once developers drink the kool-aid
they will bend over backwards to evangelize whatever MS serves them. This is
an example of that. Azure could not pay for better marketing.

Not sure I read this one correctly but I think he said he was opposed to VMs
in the cloud. Lol.

~~~
panzagl
There is something liberating about letting MS make most of the choices for
you- never worrying about a new language or what is the best logging library,
or how best to chain three logging libraries together or what not. You just
deal with what MS has chosen, no matter how suboptimal, and start coding.

Of course MS has created its own dead ends, and has situations where the best
solution is just a warmed-over c# version of what Java does. But, especially
if the code is just a means to an end, sometimes it's just best to go hard
with the tools you know.

~~~
jacobush
It feels warm at first, then you feel colder...

We have to convert about a bazillion XAML build descriptions to the new
format. Thanks MS. At least the 40 years old Unix stuff just keeps working if
you don't have any particular reason to upgrade.

~~~
syedmisbah
Off topic, but wasn't there a famous comment around the warm at first and then
starts feeling cold..around peeing? Do you happen to know the exact comment?

~~~
jacobush
I've heard many variations on the same theme, it's what I alluded to. Feels
good at first but it's not a long term solution. :)

------
yitchelle
The real challenge is whether the author can do DevOps with tools native to
the C64.

What he has done is no different for those working 8bit microcontroller (Atmel
AVRs, Intel 8051s and many others).

------
akie
Ok, I'm impressed. Very cool.

------
vectorEQ
love this article. kind of cool and good proof of what you are trying to show
in it.

------
RickJWagner
This article got my attention.

Hats off to the author. Ok, I'll consider Azure for projects of any language.
(Mission accomplished for the author.)

~~~
_mrmnmly
The same thing got around my head as well - I think I'm gonna try Azure soon
for one of my little side-projects to see how it's gonna work out.

